# Generator carb solenoid question



## Arsigi (Dec 4, 2017)

Greetings,

I have a Champion 41430 generator with a minor issue. The carburetor took some external damage, so I replaced it. After installing the new carb, it will start for a short period (~10 seconds or so) and then die. I did some diagnostics and found that the voltage going to the carb fuel solenoid is very low (~1-2v) and only lasts for a second or two, causing me to suspect that it is just enough current to let a tiny bit of fuel in, then closes again. 

My main concern is, am I correct in assuming that the solenoid should be receiving a full 12v, and that that should be constant when running? I can easily wire in my own switch to make that happen, I just wasn't sure if there might be some sort of variable voltage and variable fuel amount that I wouldn't be taking into consideration. It seems like it would almost certainly be only "on/off" but I thought it best to get a second opinion or two on that.

Thanks!


----------



## Arsigi (Dec 4, 2017)

Hmm, posted here first but kept searching, and found info elsewhere that gives me pause. Specifically, a similar Honda carb where the solenoid/valve is normally open, and only gets closed for a short time after shut-down to prevent backfire. So I may be misunderstanding how mine works, and barking up the wrong tree. This is the style, if it is helpful at all: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GZWZ1FK/


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

"Typically," that solenoid is closed unless it's energized by the "start/run" circuit. e.g. On your riding lawn mower, turn the key to run and you'll hear a click, that's the carb solenoid opening, when you turn the key to start, fuel is available so the engine will run until key is turned off. You should have a solid 12VDC to the solenoid whenever the ignition is in "run." Damaged wire, bad connector, etc. should be evaluated. You could try jumping 12VDC to the solenoid directly and see if that allows the engine to run.


----------

